# North Surrey tap water PH



## nitroburn (Jan 4, 2011)

Just noticed the water from the taps here is testing 6.8 straight out of the tap and ~6.0 after sitting for 10 minutes. Quite a difference thank the straight 7 I'm used to seeing. Quite surprised to see it so low. Thought I'd just give a heads up to test your water when doing your next water change. Anyone else notice the same?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Just tested mine, north side of the freeway in North Surrey, straight out of the tap, regulated to 80 degrees...
PH...7.0 After 10 minutes it was 7.0


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm on the Surrey/Langley border, just south of Hwy. #10.
My pH straight out of the tap has been just about 6.8 for over 3 years now, declining to 6.0 or less in my tanks over time.
Doesn't vary from season to season.
Just great for my discus, but need to use Equilibrium/add trace elements from time to time, to bring up GH - KH - mineral content.


----------



## nitroburn (Jan 4, 2011)

discuspaul said:


> My pH straight out of the tap has been just about 6.8 for over 3 years now, declining to 6.0 or less in my tanks over time.
> Doesn't vary from season to season.


Same here (minus in the tank, I try to keep it around 7), that is why I was so surprised when testing it that the water would go from blue-green to yellow after about 10 min of sitting, so I filled the tube, let it sit 10 min and it went straight to yellow. I'm on the south side of the freeway, about 1/2 way between Guildford mall and surrey place mall just off 104.

Here are two photos I just took:
From the Tap








After Sitting








I'm going to try it a few more times, but seemed odd.

-edit-
Whoops! So my bad, I think I breathed on the test tube when opening it to let any gases out and reshook. Here it is 30 min after doing it again. 








And here is what happens after I breath on it when taking the lid off and reshaking (on purpose this time)








Whoops! Much ado about nothing. Looks like it is 7-6.8 ph as usual.


----------



## Plants'n'cichlids (Oct 13, 2012)

In South Surrey it's about 6


----------



## nitroburn (Jan 4, 2011)

Plants'n'cichlids said:


> In South Surrey it's about 6


What part? I don't see anything that low in the water quality tests, that is why I was really shocked when I though mine was around 6.

"The recorded pH's had a median value of 7.2 with a maximum of 7.4, and a minimum of 7.0"


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

nitroburn said:


> Just noticed the water from the taps here is testing 6.8 straight out of the tap and ~6.0 after sitting for 10 minutes. Quite a difference thank the straight 7 I'm used to seeing. Quite surprised to see it so low. Thought I'd just give a heads up to test your water when doing your next water change. Anyone else notice the same?


It's been like that for years.


----------



## nitroburn (Jan 4, 2011)

Aaron said:


> It's been like that for years.


If you're referring to it dropping to 6.0, it was actually a mistake on my part of the co2 from my breath altering the results. Put my face too close when I opened the cap and had brought it close. I've never had it read 6.0 that's why I was wondering what was going on, since correcting my mistake and testing a few more times it is testing 7.0-6.8 as usual. According to the city of Surrey water tests, 7.0 is as low as they see. A full 1 ph drop seemed a bit much just from ambient co2.


----------

